

Why this Facebook Post Could Destroy a Business - jakeludington
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/08/06/why-this-facebook-post-could-destroy-a-business/

======
delightedrobot
So basically someone posts on Facebook that they got lousy service, 90k people
comment, and the company responds how?

